# Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?



## Steffe (5. Juni 2016)

Hi, bislang habe ich mit dem Knoten den ich in der Fischerprüfung gelernt habe (ich weiß leider nicht wie der heißt) leider zu viele Köder verloren. Also habe ich paar Knoten gegoogelt und mir den Palomar-Knoten angeeignet.

Ich montiere meine Wobbler und Gummifische per Karabiner an meine FC, also ohne Wirbel. Nun steht aber überall beim Palomarknoten "geeignet für Wirbel, Ösen, Hakenösen" etc. aber nirgends steht "geeignet für Karabiner"

Nun meine Frage: Ist der Palomar-Knoten nicht für Karabiner geeignet oder kann man getrost den Palomar auch direkt an den Karabiner montieren? Ich denke das ist kein Problem möchte aber auf Nummer sicher gehen dass ich nichts falsch mache.

Danke vorab!


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*

Den Palomarknoten kannst du natürlich auch an einem Karabiner verwenden, das ist kein Problem.
Als Alternative vielleich noch einen Grinner-Knoten, der ist tauglicher für Geflecht.

In der Prüfung hast du wahrscheinlich einen Clinchknoten gelernt, das ist der Standardknoten, den ich auch in der Prüfung gelernt habe.


----------



## Steffe (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*

Vielen Dank #6


----------



## Stulle (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*

Bei geflochtener kann man auch knotenlose verbinder nehmen und dann das FC in einen Wirbel einhängen


----------



## WalKo (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Den Palomarknoten kannst du natürlich auch an einem Karabiner verwenden, das ist kein Problem.
> Als Alternative vielleich noch einen Grinner-Knoten, der ist tauglicher für Geflecht.
> 
> In der Prüfung hast du wahrscheinlich einen Clinchknoten gelernt, das ist der Standardknoten, den ich auch in der Prüfung gelernt habe.



Die anderen Knoten sind nur besser wenn man die richtig beherscht, was nicht jeder tut.
Die Tragkraftangaben die im Internet bei den Knoten angegeben werden erreichen bestenfalls irgendwelche Experten, wenn überhaupt, aber kein normaler Angler.  
Der Palomar ist zwar etwas weniger tragfähig, dafür zuverläsiger als die komplizierten zu bindenen Grinner und Chlinch usw.
Es gibt noch den verbesserten Palomar der ein wenig mehr trägt.
Gestern habe ich selber einige Knoten zu Testzwecken mit einer 10lbs Power Pro gebunden und im Norwegen-Angelforum  Forum veröfentlicht.
Am meisten hielt der Bimini-Twist mit ca.7,8kg.
Erster Versuch mit NoKnot wie oft geraten Schnur parallen ca. 10 Mal umwickelt ist durchgerutscht bei ca.3,5kg.
Zweiter Versuch gesichert durch verdrehen brachte ca.6,7kg ohne durchrutschen. 
Palomar brachte ca. 5,5kg
Verbesserter Palomar ca. 6kg.
Clinch, Grinner und noch ein paar ähnliche kammen auch nicht wesentlich über 6kg raus.
Wer sich für Knotentragkraft der verschiedenen Knoten unter Praxisbedienungen gebunden von 9 verschidenen Personen interessiert kann sich da mal einarbeiten  
http://www.70grad-nord.de/knotentests.html 
z.B mit dem doppeltem verbessertem Clinch war die Schwankunsbreite zwischen 34% und 78% der linearen Tragkraft mit der representativen 20lbs Jerry Brown. 
Bei dem an sich eigentlich schwächerem Palomar waren die schwächten Knotenbinder aber beser mit ca. 48%.

Die 20lbs Toro Tamer da im Test mit der tollen Knotentragkraft ist als 16-Fache hohl geflochtene ist mit normalen geflochtenen Schnüren nicht vergleichbar. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Steffe (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*

No-Knot habe ich mir auch überlegt, allerdings würde mir glaube ich schwerfallen an dicht bewachsenen Ufern mit einem längeren Vorfach zu angeln, da man den Verbinder ja nicht durch die Ringe jagen kann. Der doppelte Grinner hat mir den ganzen Tag gehalten (auch wenn ich noch ewig brauche um ihn zu binden), nur vorne der Clinch war beim Auswerfen immer Roulette. Glaube ich habe den auch einfach falsch gebunden.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*



WalKo schrieb:


> Die anderen Knoten sind nur besser wenn man die richtig beherscht, was nicht jeder tut.
> Die Tragkraftangaben die im Internet bei den Knoten angegeben werden erreichen bestenfalls irgendwelche Experten, wenn überhaupt, aber kein normaler Angler.



Deshalb hab ich mir für jede Anwendung einen Knoten ausgesucht und geübt. Mit Grinner, Palomar, Alberto-Knot und Rappalaschlaufe kann ich 99% abdecken, komme aber ehrlich gesagt gefühlsmäßig fast nie an die angegebene Knotenstärke.
Falls ich mal was komplizierteres bräuchte, binde ich nach Anleitung von hier.
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

Wie WalKo richtig geschrieben hat, sind die Angaben nicht wirklich praxistauglich und hängen vom Geschick des Binders ab.
Ein einfacher, richtig gebundener Knoten schlägt zudem den komplizierten, falschen um Längen.


----------



## Stulle (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*



Steffe schrieb:


> No-Knot habe ich mir auch überlegt, allerdings würde mir glaube ich schwerfallen an dicht bewachsenen Ufern mit einem längeren Vorfach zu angeln, da man den Verbinder ja nicht durch die Ringe jagen kann. Der doppelte Grinner hat mir den ganzen Tag gehalten (auch wenn ich noch ewig brauche um ihn zu binden), nur vorne der Clinch war beim Auswerfen immer Roulette. Glaube ich habe den auch einfach falsch gebunden.


Hast du ihn vorm zuziehen etwas angefeuchtet?


----------



## Steffe (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Hast du ihn vorm zuziehen etwas angefeuchtet?



Meistens zumindest. Da ich jetzt weiß, dass das der Clinch-Knoten war hab ich ihn nochmal gegoogelt, ich habe den Knoten nur durch die kleine Schlaufe gezogen. Der letzte Schritt (das Ziehen durch die große Schlaufe) habe ich nicht gemacht. Daran kann es wohl gelegen haben. http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/cli_verb.jpg 

Werde jetzt trotzdem mal den Palomar benutzen, der ist sogar für einen Neueinsteiger wie mich ziemlich einfach. :q


----------



## Holz Hecht (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Palomar-Knoten direkt an Karabiner?*

Hallo,
 als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, habe ich zu Anfang  auch immer den Clinch gemacht. Schnell hat sich aber herausgestellt,  dass dieser nicht so das Wahre war. Also bin ich zum Palomar Knoten gewechselt, der auch seinen Dienst ganz gut getan hat:m. Einziger Nachteil bei Palomar war eigentlich, dass man damit seine Schnur nicht mit dem FC verbinden konnte und auch immer ein zweiter Knoten hermusste, wenn ich meine Schnur an der Spule befestigen musste (beim Aufspulen). 

Mittlerweile nutze ich nurnoch den Grinner und komme damit super duch. Ich kann ihn in jeder Situation einsetzten und mit etwas Übung klappt er auch echt super:vik:

Habe den Grinner auch schon einigen Anfängern beigebracht und sie waren eigentlich immer begeistert und konnten sich das knotenlernen mehrerer komplizierter Knoten ersparen

LG Holz Hecht


----------

